# Problemas con Xorg (sin teclado ni mouse).Libinput or evdev?

## Jack Krauser

Hola gente. Ha pasado varios años desde que estuve por aquí. Ahora que he regresado veo que muchas cosas han cambiado (comenzando desde el Handbook)...

Bueno, al grano:

He estado instalando Gentoo en mi PC de escritorio de 64 bits; uso una tarjeta Nvidia GeForce GTX 650

```
lspci | grep NVIDIA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GTX 650] (rev a1)

```

Instalé el sistema base y seguí todos los pasos hasta llegar al final del Handbook viendo, de manera muy satisfactoria, cómo arrancaba el sistema. Hasta ahí estuve muy satisfecho así que seguí con lo siguiente: Instalar las X y el entorno gráfico que deseo poner.

Comencé siguiendo la guía de cómo instalar las X y, como tengo tarjeta Nvidia, pues, también leí cómo configurar el sistema para tarjetas Nvidia con la guía

En la guía de X menciona:

 *Xorg/Guía wrote:*   

> Por defecto, Xorg utiliza evdev, un controlador de entrada genérico. Necesitará activar el soporte para evdev

 

Pero más abajo dice:

 *Xorg/Guía wrote:*   

> make.defaults tiene a Libinput como el controlador de entrada por defecto. 

 

Siguiendo aún más veo que puedo escoger entre "libinput" y "evdev"

 *Xorg/Guía wrote:*   

> La segunda variable es INPUT_DEVICES y se utiliza para determinar qué controladores se construirán para gestionar los dispositivos de entrada. En la mayoría de las ocasiones, debería bastar con darle el valor libinput o evdev

 

Así que me puse a investigar sobre libinput en este enlace ya que nunca había escuchado de eso y simplemente dice

 *Libinput wrote:*   

> Configuration
> 
> Xorg
> 
> By default, when libinput is the only available input driver for Xorg, no additional configuration is needed. Simply (re)start the graphical environment for the changes to take effect. 

 

Supuestamente no debo hacer configuración extra, así que prosigo con todo el proceso. Compilo el kernel y los drivers e instalo todo lo que debo de instalar.

Creo los archivos necesarios que me pide la guía de Nvidia de Gentoo:

 *NVidia/nvidia-drivers wrote:*   

> El servidor X
> 
> Once the appropriate drivers are installed, configure the X server to use the nvidia driver instead of the default nv driver. 

 

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "nvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

```

Ahora, según el manual de Xorg, tenemos éste texto:

 *Xorg/Guía wrote:*   

> Usuarios de nVidia
> 
> Para los usuarios de NVidia podría ser adecuado lanzar para generar un archivo xorg.conf que funcione para la tarjeta gráfica seleccionada. Si no se realiza este paso, el fichero xorg.conf se debe crear de forma manual tal y como se describe abajo.

 

Y me pide que ejecute el comando

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

Lo cual me genera un archivo xorg.conf y luego ejecuto el comando 

```
startx
```

Y hasta aquí todo está bien ya que tengo unas ventanas (resultado de haber instalado xterm y el otro que no recuerdo ahoritas para probar) pero he aquí el detalle:

El teclado y el mouse no son detectados al iniciar las X pero si no lo inicio sí que funcionan a la perfección. He estado investigando ya 3 días pero no encuentro porqué se genera ese problema. Les dejo el log de Xorg en el siguiente link

Lo que me llama la atención es la parte en donde dice 

 *less /var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> [ 30979.093] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
> 
> [ 30979.093] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
> 
> [ 30979.093] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

 

Parece que algo sucede y no logro entender el mensaje. Si borro el archivo "xorg.conf" obtengo los mismos resultados: ni el teclado ni el mouse funciona pero logro ver el entorno gráfico. La siguiente salida del xorg está en este link. Como se darán cuenta, no aparece ninguna referencia a que siquiera ha cargado los módulos del teclado y el mouse

Y bueno, estoy desorientado porque no sé cómo proceder y quisiera poder tener mi equipo ya listo.

Aquí les dejo mi "make.conf"

 *cat /etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

También dejo el archivo que generó el comando que escribí allá arriba:

 *cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 381.22  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-02)  Thu May  4 01:29:00 PDT 2017
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

El kernel que estoy usando es el siguiente:

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.9.16-gentoo *
```

Espero me puedan ayudar. Si necesitan más información, con gusto se las daré. Muchas gracias   :Very Happy: 

PD: Decidí usar libinput en lugar de evdev ya que la descripción de la guía pone así:

 *Libinput wrote:*   

> It is a drop-in replacement for the slowly deprecating evdev and synaptics input drivers

 

Y me da a entender que poco a poco se está dejando de usar evdev así que mejor uso el otro antes de tener sorpresas futuras.

----------

## papu

yo puedo recomendarte no usar /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf  ya no es necesario salvo que quieras forzar algo en concreto por la razón que sea.

bueno yo no lo uso hace años, una vez tube un problema con evdev y tube que poner  el libinput pero tampoco  me funcionaba, ahora veo que ya si me funciona ( uso testing y por lo tanto mis paquetes son más nuevos que los tuyos)

yo tengo esto , es decir nada :  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/TDRywhdppKcivGqXGJzE/

```
papu@localhost ~ $ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.11.4-gentoo *
```

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l4"

ABI_X86="64 32"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 f16c mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CURL_SSL="libressl"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --autounmask-write=y --complete-graph=y --color=y --load-average=4 --keep-going -v --verbose-conflicts --with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} candy cgroup nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch parallel-install split-elog"

DISTDIR="/mnt/sources/distfiles/"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

L10N="ca"

LINGUAS="ca ca_ES"

PKGDIR="/mnt/sources/packages/"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23 ruby24"

positive="cacert ffmpeg fontconfig gtk3 libass libressl lzma lzo openal opencl share v4l tools vdpau x265"

negativa="-bluetooth -geolocation -gnome -handbook -openssl -kwallet -qt4 -qt3support -semantic-desktop -wireless"

USE="${positive} ${negativa}"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi intel i965"

```

es simple cambia a evdev y si te va pues dejas hasta que libinput te funcione, otra cosa es que no te vaya ninguno de los dos.

----------

## papu

he dejado limpio de evdev tenia alguna USE evdev forzada y sólo con libinput parece que todo funciona,  lo que  en mi caso kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.10.1 me pide aun xf86-input-evdev si o si, asi que voy a forzar -input_devices_evdev en package.use para que no me compile evdev.

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies                                ... done!     
> 
> [nomerge       ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.10.1:5::kde  USE="gtk pam pulseaudio wallpapers -bluetooth -display-manager -grub -handbook -networkmanager -plymouth -sddm -sdk" 
> ...

 

aquí se ve que no hay rastro de evdev en xorg https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RKjyaaorkuVkbXvJ1Cwl/

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

> he dejado limpio de evdev tenia alguna USE evdev forzada y sólo con libinput parece que todo funciona,  lo que  en mi caso kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.10.1 me pide aun xf86-input-evdev si o si, asi que voy a forzar -input_devices_evdev en package.use para que no me compile evdev.
> 
> 

 

Pues si  pongo  -input_devices_evdev  , y posteriormente a un update world  hago un emerge -ac me quita todo esto, entonces a dia de hoy no es factible desactivar evdev totalmente bajo kde almenos.

 *Quote:*   

> >>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:
> 
>  x11-proto/xf86rushproto
> 
>     selected: 1.1.2-r1 
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Jack Krauser

Wow papu, te agradezco muchísimo el esfuerzo que hiciste para poder probar tu teoría.

Me estoy dando cuenta que libinput aún no está del todo implementado en cuanto a un entorno gráfico ya que apunto tambien a instalar un entorno kde y gdm y veo que evdev es muy importante. La guía menciona a libinput e incluso lo promociona para ser usado pero la implementación aún está en proceso.

Probaré con evdev en INPUT_DEVICES y probaré si tengo suerte y me carga todo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## papu

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Wow papu, te agradezco muchísimo el esfuerzo que hiciste para poder probar tu teoría.
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta que libinput aún no está del todo implementado en cuanto a un entorno gráfico ya que apunto tambien a instalar un entorno kde y gdm y veo que evdev es muy importante. La guía menciona a libinput e incluso lo promociona para ser usado pero la implementación aún está en proceso.
> 
> Probaré con evdev en INPUT_DEVICES y probaré si tengo suerte y me carga todo 

 

a mi me funciona  incluso si fuerzo la  desinstalicion xf86-input-evdev ( aunque kde lo pida y xorg veo tb necesita aun partes por los paquetes que se quitan automaticamente si hago un depclean, de momento lo dejo asi, hasta que kde-plasma/plasma-desktop le de soporte en su input_devices.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Wow papu, te agradezco muchísimo el esfuerzo que hiciste para poder probar tu teoría.
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta que libinput aún no está del todo implementado en cuanto a un entorno gráfico ya que apunto tambien a instalar un entorno kde y gdm y veo que evdev es muy importante. La guía menciona a libinput e incluso lo promociona para ser usado pero la implementación aún está en proceso.
> 
> Probaré con evdev en INPUT_DEVICES y probaré si tengo suerte y me carga todo 

 

Citándome a mí mismo puedo comentar, y añadir, que, a pesar de haber cambiado de libinput a evdev sigo sin tener el funcionamiento ni del teclado ni del mouse. No sé qué hacer  :Sad: 

----------

## papu

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

>  *Jack Krauser wrote:*   Wow papu, te agradezco muchísimo el esfuerzo que hiciste para poder probar tu teoría.
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta que libinput aún no está del todo implementado en cuanto a un entorno gráfico ya que apunto tambien a instalar un entorno kde y gdm y veo que evdev es muy importante. La guía menciona a libinput e incluso lo promociona para ser usado pero la implementación aún está en proceso.
> 
> Probaré con evdev en INPUT_DEVICES y probaré si tengo suerte y me carga todo  
> ...

 

mmm eso más bien parece que tu kernel no tiene soporte usb, no se si lo has compilado tu o no...

te dejo mi config de usb ( ten en cuenta yo tengo un kernel mas nuevo que tu quizás algunas opciones no esten en el tuyo)

https://i.imgur.com/J4uebNs.png https://i.imgur.com/U3giZj2.png https://i.imgur.com/2lAjzCn.png

o como comenté deja /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ vacio o desactivado, eso solo trae problemas, y si no te va la cosa bajo X fijo que sera algun rollo de esos.

----------

## cameta

Device Drivers --->

  HID support  --->

    -*- HID bus support

    <*>   Generic HID driver

    [*]   Battery level reporting for HID devices

      USB HID support  --->

        <*> USB HID transport layer

  [*] USB support  --->

    <*>     xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support

    <*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

    <*>     OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support

En el kernel con esto es suficiente para que funcione el teclado y el ratón.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *papu wrote:*   

> mmm eso más bien parece que tu kernel no tiene soporte usb, no se si lo has compilado tu o no...

 

Lo compilé yo mismo siguiendo el Handbook de Gentoo, pero quizás se me escapó algo y ahora estoy en éste lío

 *papu wrote:*   

> te dejo mi config de usb ( ten en cuenta yo tengo un kernel mas nuevo que tu quizás algunas opciones no esten en el tuyo)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/J4uebNs.png https://i.imgur.com/U3giZj2.png https://i.imgur.com/2lAjzCn.png

 

Gracias por dejarme tu configuración de USB, la estoy dejando como la tienes tú para ver si así me funciona  :Very Happy: .

Me estaba preguntando el porqué dices que tu versión de kernel es diferente a la mía si no hace mucho recién la descargué e instalé (5 días atrás aproximadamente) pero veo que en tu make.conf tienes liberada para que te descargue lo más último, verdad?

 *papu wrote:*   

> o como comenté deja /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ vacio o desactivado, eso solo trae problemas, y si no te va la cosa bajo X fijo que sera algun rollo de esos.

 

Lo voy a probar conjuntamente con la recompilación del kernel con las configuraciones que me muestras es las imágenes

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
>   HID support  --->
> 
>     -*- HID bus support
> ...

 

si me deje el hid ese   :Confused: 

----------

## papu

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   mmm eso más bien parece que tu kernel no tiene soporte usb, no se si lo has compilado tu o no... 
> 
> Lo compilé yo mismo siguiendo el Handbook de Gentoo, pero quizás se me escapó algo y ahora estoy en éste lío
> 
>  *papu wrote:*   te dejo mi config de usb ( ten en cuenta yo tengo un kernel mas nuevo que tu quizás algunas opciones no esten en el tuyo)
> ...

 

porque yo uso version de gentoo testing y tu la estable creo, mi kernel es el 4.11.4

```
papu@localhost ~ $ qlist -Iv xf86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.5

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.25.1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu-1.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0

x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2

x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1

x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1

```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Lo voy a probar conjuntamente con la recompilación del kernel con las configuraciones que me muestras es las imágenes

 

Pues acabo de recompiar el kernel y apliqué un emerge @module-rebuild y solo recompiló los drivers de Nvidia. Reinicié pero no tengo respuesta positiva ni siquiera borrando los archivos de configuración en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> porque yo uso version de gentoo testing y tu la estable creo, mi kernel es el 4.11.4

 

Esa misma es la razón  :Wink: 

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> papu@localhost ~ $ qlist -Iv xf86
> 
> ...

 

Veo que tienes instalado los drivers de mouse y teclado. No se supone que eso no se instala, o si?

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.5

x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.25.1

x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2

x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1

x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *cameta wrote:*   Device Drivers --->
> 
>   HID support  --->
> 
>     -*- HID bus support
> ...

 

Los tengo todos activados como las tienes tu pero aún así no me funciona :/

----------

## papu

si yo tambien me sorprendió  eso indica que algo no esta pulido, es decir van por defecto con x11-base/xorg-drivers :

http://i.imgur.com/nu9veWY.png

quizás dependa del perfil que uso , que es el 6, la verdad no tiene mucho sentido que este usando libinput pero tenga compilado evdev, mouse y keyboard   :Rolling Eyes:    voy a revisar ese punto, compila eso por tu parte de momento puede servirte quizas 

 *Quote:*   

> papu@localhost ~ $ eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0
> ...

 

no se tu como lo habŕas hecho pero yo instalo el 0 (solo tty) y luego cuando esta todo actualizado paso al 3 (sistema grafico) y luego a un escritorio en mi caso el 6.   Lo hago asi desde hace años para que no se deje nada por el camino xD, yo no se que perfil usas tu ni escritorio.

----------

## papu

bueno ya estoy completamente en un sistema libinput, lo que se tiene que hacer es poner en make.conf: INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" no vale dejarlo vacio.

luego un  emerge -uDNvt world && emerge -1 xorg-server  xorg-drivers && emerge -ac  y ya te quita bien lo que sobra es decir: evdev , mouse y keyboard.

 *Quote:*   

> papu@localhost ~ $ la /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/ 
> 
> total 84
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096  8 jun 17:44 .
> ...

 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Q7dW56L1zuZpAhpjKGY3/

entonces queda claro que lo te ocurre a ti es otra cosa , algun tipo de configuración y bueno obviamente yo tengo un kernel bastante más nuevo o el que tienes no esta bien configurado o a saber, veremos como se porta el libinput.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cameta

HID era muy importante. ¿Supongo que ya te habrás acordado de compilar, instalar y arrancar con el nuevo kernel?

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos. Disculpen haber desaparecido. He agarrado un virus (de enfermedad, no informático) que me tumbó algunos días pero les traigo buenas nuevas:

¡He encontrado la solución al problema!

El problema empezó desde el momento de la instalación por primera vez ya que, cuando hay que descargar el stage3 en los repos de gentoo, pues escogí, entre algunas, una que decía current-stage3-amd64-systemd y esa fue la que instalé. La razón de ello es que quería instalar Gnome en mi sistema y Gnome usa systemd (sé que se puede hacer sin systemd pero lo quería hacer). Procedí con la instalación normal y luego tuve el problema por el cual estamos aquí pero justo antes de enfermarme decidí formatear de nuevo las particiones ya establecidas y volver a instalar todo pero ahora escogiendo otro stage3 --> stage3-amd64-20170525.tar.bz2. Cuando todo terminó pude proseguir con la instalación normalmente y ahora ya tengo gentoo con los programas instalados y estoy escribiendo desde el mismo.

Muchas gracias a todos por su amable ayuda y por todo el tiempo que me ayudaron. Espero me ayuden en algún otro problema que me ocura. Nos estaremos viendo  :Smile: 

----------

## papu

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Hola amigos. Disculpen haber desaparecido. He agarrado un virus (de enfermedad, no informático) que me tumbó algunos días pero les traigo buenas nuevas:
> 
> ¡He encontrado la solución al problema!
> 
> El problema empezó desde el momento de la instalación por primera vez ya que, cuando hay que descargar el stage3 en los repos de gentoo, pues escogí, entre algunas, una que decía current-stage3-amd64-systemd y esa fue la que instalé. La razón de ello es que quería instalar Gnome en mi sistema y Gnome usa systemd (sé que se puede hacer sin systemd pero lo quería hacer). Procedí con la instalación normal y luego tuve el problema por el cual estamos aquí pero justo antes de enfermarme decidí formatear de nuevo las particiones ya establecidas y volver a instalar todo pero ahora escogiendo otro stage3 --> stage3-amd64-20170525.tar.bz2. Cuando todo terminó pude proseguir con la instalación normalmente y ahora ya tengo gentoo con los programas instalados y estoy escribiendo desde el mismo.
> ...

 

algo raro pasaba  ya me extrañaba, se ha de instalaro sobre el stage basico y luego tu metes lo que gustes posteriormente  :Smile: 

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *papu wrote:*   

> algo raro pasaba  ya me extrañaba, se ha de instalaro sobre el stage basico y luego tu metes lo que gustes posteriormente 

 

Normalmente lo suelo hacer así como mencionas, solo que vi el stage3 con "systemd" y me llamó la atención ya que hacia allá iba de todas maneras pero creo que más me trajo problemas por no saber su propia estructura.

Con todo doy por solucionado el problema. Gracias a todos por sus respuestas  :Smile: 

----------

